# Wood selection for a cross cut sled



## Kenh3497 (Jun 5, 2021)

Is there a particular wood to use for a cross cut sled? I have a piece of 3/4" pine ply or was thinking about some hardboard for the base with solid board for the fence and the forward support. Thinking the slick side of the hardboard would be good against the table while the rough side would help with holding the stock in place????? The downside is the hardboard is not very ridged and the 3/4" may be a bit on the thick side???? I assume some sort of finish would be a good idea no matter what is used.

Ken


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

Most hardboard I see is 1/8 or 1/4"

I used 3/4" baltic birch for mine and I might recommend something about that thick so it can hold the screws to the runners.

If you glue something directly to the runners and don't want any hold downs, then thinner is probably ok.


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

Kenh3497 said:


> Is there a particular wood to use for a cross cut sled? I have a piece of 3/4" pine ply or was thinking about some hardboard for the base with solid board for the fence and the forward support. Thinking the slick side of the hardboard would be good against the table while the rough side would help with holding the stock in place????? The downside is the hardboard is not very ridged and the 3/4" may be a bit on the thick side???? I assume some sort of finish would be a good idea no matter what is used.
> 
> Ken


I have always used 1/2" MDO (medium density overlay) plywood for my sleds. It is rigid enough, not excessively heavy, and the overlay makes it somewhat slippery to slide effortlessly on the table.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

B Coll said:


> I have always used 1/2" MDO (medium density overlay) plywood for my sleds.


But at that thickness you don't have anything like T track in the floor of the sled? For some of the things I do clamping is essential. The thickness depends on how the sled will be used. 3/4" ply works for me.


----------



## Kenh3497 (Jun 5, 2021)

Bob Bengal said:


> But at that thickness you don't have anything like T track in the floor of the sled? For some of the things I do clamping is essential. The thickness depends on how the sled will be used. 3/4" ply works for me.



Never gave the T track thing a thought. I can see where that could real handy! I'm glad i thought of that!! 😁 😁 😁


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

I've posted this before...


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

I use 1/2 ply. If you make a decent sized one it cuts down in weight. I make the rear fence full length to keep it flat.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have 2 sleds. One lightweight (1/2" plywood) for crosscutting only. A second bought from Rockler that has accurate angle capability. This one is heavy and 3/4" think man made board.l

George


----------

